# Greek TV



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'll be in the States for two months and I was wondering if I could watch some Greek tv channels from my computer.

Is that possible?


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

J.P said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'll be in the States for two months and I was wondering if I could watch some Greek tv channels from my computer.
> 
> Is that possible?


<snip>
wwiTV - Greek TV - Watch Internet TV channels from Greece

Greece TV Online Channels - LIVE TV SPORTS

MEGA TV

Greek Tv Live Streaming Channels Online | Extra3 Kontra Channel Mega Ant1 Alpha Alter Star Skai Net Ert1 Ert World Sigma Rik -

All of these USED to work in Miami when I was there, not sure about now though


----------



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay, thank you so much!
Hope it works.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

But thinking about it, why on earth would you want to watch Greek TV anyway?? be fair, its one of thye few countries that is actually WORSE than American TV......and that takes some beating!!


----------



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

xenos said:


> But thinking about it, why on earth would you want to watch Greek TV anyway?? be fair, its one of thye few countries that is actually WORSE than American TV......and that takes some beating!!



Yes, you're absolutely right. But I'll be alone half of the day and until I start going out on my own without the fear of getting lost, I might want to watch some crappy Greek Tv. Just for fun.

I highly doubt though that Greek tv is worse than American.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

J.P said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right. But I'll be alone half of the day and until I start going out on my own without the fear of getting lost, I might want to watch some crappy Greek Tv. Just for fun.
> 
> I highly doubt though that Greek tv is worse than American.


.....

Having lived in Miami for 2 years and Greece for about the last 15, I have to disagree. The only thing worth watching on Greek TV is Maria Solomou.

Anyway, to get back on track, did you try the links I sent? If they work here they will work in the Us


----------



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

Hah, ok, I respect your opinion. 
I only need Greek Tv because I watch a couple of programs I like.

And yes, most of them work. Hope they work too in the US.

Thanks again, Xenos.


----------



## joyful_April (Apr 15, 2009)

I am going to try to watch Greek TV as part of my language learning effort. Thanks for the links.


----------

